# ATi Tool on Vista64 w/ GTX 260 216



## Priest (Sep 25, 2008)

I am running ATi Tool 0.27 on Vista Ultimate 64 w/ my new BFG GTX 260 MaxCore OCX.

It runs ATi Tool's cube just fine with a max temp of 76-77c, and it runs FurMark just fine with a max temp of 85c.

But ATi Tool's artifact scanner goes crazy picking up tons of artifacting at the cards stock OC. Is this normal, is the artifact scanner not working correctly? Or is there something wrong with my card?

I really don't want to RMA my 3rd video card to NewEgg within a week.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

ATi Tool is not compatable with GTX260.


----------



## Priest (Sep 25, 2008)

So it not being compatible with make it pick up all the artifacts? Its working alright, and I am not trying to OC it (yet ) I was just trying to stress test the card to make sure it is working correctly.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Priest said:


> So it not being compatible with make it pick up all the artifacts? Its working alright, and I am not trying to OC it (yet ) I was just trying to stress test the card to make sure it is working correctly.



I would assume so.  Try using OpenGL furmark to stress the card. http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
It's based on the same principal as the ATi Tool stress testing and is newer.  If you wind up with artifacts using furmark, then your card has a problem, though I don't expect it to have problems.


----------



## Priest (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't see any problems with FurMark. I ran it for about 15 mins and got the temp stable to 85c. ATi Tool's cube ran fine but when running the scanner if the temps exceeded 64c, the scanner went crazy picking up artifacts. But I never saw any with out the scanner on.

Correct me if I am wrong but FurMark has no scanner function?


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Furmark works the card just as hard, no scanning needed.  Since ATi Tool isn't updated, the scanning portion is most likely not working correctly for your card.  15 minutes with furmark and no problems, I'd say your card is good.


----------



## raptori (Oct 20, 2008)

hi ...... i have the same problem but i have GTS8800 320 MB and when i run it on default speed it does give artifacts I'm using driver 178.13 and i have never seen any artifacts in 3dmark2006 , vantage , games.. even if i overclocked the card to 620gpu,920memory,1600shader i still can't see any errors in 3dmark2006 or vantage its only the ATItool 0.26


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2008)

raptori said:


> hi ...... i have the same problem but i have GTS8800 320 MB and when i run it on default speed it does give artifacts I'm using driver 178.13 and i have never seen any artifacts in 3dmark2006 , vantage , games.. even if i overclocked the card to 620gpu,920memory,1600shader i still can't see any errors in 3dmark2006 or vantage its only the ATItool 0.26



0.27 betas should clear your issues, but not for the 260/280's. their code hasnt been written in yet!


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2008)

raptori said:


> hi ...... i have the same problem but i have GTS8800 320 MB and when i run it on default speed it does give artifacts I'm using driver 178.13 and i have never seen any artifacts in 3dmark2006 , vantage , games.. even if i overclocked the card to 620gpu,920memory,1600shader i still can't see any errors in 3dmark2006 or vantage its only the ATItool 0.26



Not compatable.  If you notice, the last release date for ATiTool is before any of your cards were released.


----------



## raptori (Oct 20, 2008)

man that was close........... i thought my card have some serious  problems oooooooooooooo i feel good now ....


----------

